# Guilt for Scheduling Neuter



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just got off the phone with the vet to schedule Haeden's neuter in December. (Yes, we have weighed our options and I did a lot of reading on the forum and outside of the forum regarding neutering before certain ages and made an informed decision that is best for us.) Despite the fact that I know it's something we need to do I just feel guilty for scheduling to have his manhood taken from him. And that he'll have to be put under along with the recovery to comes with it. They're seriously like children!!

In scheduling I am very pleased with our vet as they offer the "parents" of surgery patients the choice to stay for the surgery or to drop off the animal and pick up later. For the time being I declined but they are more than happy to accommodate should I change my mind in the next month and decide to stay to witness the surgery. I just thought it was a very open and honest thing for the vet to do and didn't think it was all that common. I was impressed that I have options, although I'm not sure how I feel about seeing my baby get cut open!!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck! I totally understand. We have scheduled and cancelled Miles' appointment 3 times already, it's a tough decision.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Just curious - why are you having him neutered so early? If it's because people have said it will make him calmer, less aggressive, or will put an end to marking/humping it's not true. Just this morning I had to pry Cooper off Riley multiple times as he tried to hump her and he was neutered at 4 months old. I understand it is your decision, I just want you to be aware that having him neutered will not make him a more well-behaved pup. The best behaved dogs I've met to-date have all been intact. I'm sad that our Cooper was neutered before he was done growing. He really has developed to look like a girl. :-[


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, we're well aware that neutering won't make him any more well behaved than he currently is so that's not a worry at all! He actually rarely humps as it is and if that increases in the future then so be it...as long as it isn't me!! :


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I feel your pain. I had incredible anxiety about having Luna spayed about 6 weeks ago. I can relate to how you feel. Everything worked out just fine though. We also had our 7/5 year old male neutered years ago. 

This just made me think of a conversation I recently had with my brother, who is getting a puppy (not a vizlsa) in the Spring. 

He said: "I want a female because I'd feel too awful having a male dog neutered. It's so much worse doing that to a male!"

To which I replied: "Oh, you mean cutting off the testicles, which are outside of the body, is so much worse than a radical hysterectomy which requires removing the uterus and ovaries, which are inside?"

He replied: "Come on, you know what I mean!" 

To which I replied: "No. Honestly I don't."


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ha seems like I am the opposite of everyone else! I couldn't wait to get Milo neutered. He was dropped off the day after his 6 month birthday (the earliest my vet will neuter any dog). Guess I'm just not a fan of dog testicles


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Guess I'm just not a fan of dog testicles


Wait until 18 months. Give the boy a chance to develop.

Hip exam at 2 years old. The x-ray has to be done AFTER they finish growing, so that is why OFA for breeding is done after 24 months.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Kdwyer915 said:


> Ha seems like I am the opposite of everyone else! I couldn't wait to get Milo neutered. He was dropped off the day after his 6 month birthday (the earliest my vet will neuter any dog). Guess I'm just not a fan of dog testicles


I'm the exact opposite.... I don't like my boy looking like a girl from behind. He's also much less muscular than he would be if he had male hormones during this crucial growth period. :-\

I should take some pictures of Cooper next to RBD's gorgeous Bailey once he's done growing. Then everyone will be able to see the true effect early neuter has on male body development.


----------

